# Cómo quito las flechas amarillas en Ares de Proteus



## poncho monk (Jul 11, 2013)

soy nuevo usando proteus y cuando entro a ares el dibujo del circuito sale con unas flechas amarillas como las puedo quitar ...


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 11, 2013)

"View -> Edit Layer Colour/..." Ahí activa/desactiva las capas donde trabajes, la que indicas es "Force Vectors"

Saludos.


----------

